# Caad8 5 vs caad10 5



## ErikH (Feb 16, 2011)

I ordered a CAAD8 5 but now I am thinking I should have stepped up to the CAAD10. Opinions anyone?


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Caad10 everytime. If the money isn't an issue then absolutely change your order!


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

One is a scalpel on the descents, race ready screaming machine, and the other is a very nice CAAD8! :thumbsup:


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*Have you ridden both?*

You really should ride both of the bikes before you make a final decission. The CAAD 8 has a longer headtube and has more of an upright sitting position. If you like to 'cruise' and aren't into racing, or if you need the relaxed geometry the CAAD 8 could be the bike for you. Plus it is also a less expensive option...


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

I would really get the 10. In the long run you will save money. Unless you buy a top end carbon frame you won't ever need to upgrade the 10.


----------



## ErikH (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for all input. I went back and put a deposit on the Caad10 5 with team colors. I get it next Friday. I can't wait.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

ErikH said:


> Thanks for all input. I went back and put a deposit on the Caad10 5 with team colors. I get it next Friday. I can't wait.


Smart choice! I have the '12 team color CAAD10. Did you order a '12 or new '13 10-5?


----------



## ErikH (Feb 16, 2011)

NWS Alpine said:


> Smart choice! I have the '12 team color CAAD10. Did you order a '12 or new '13 10-5?


I went with the '12. I got a good deal.


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

ErikH said:


> I went with the '12. I got a good deal.


Did the same thing...saved myself 500 smakers that way. I absolutely love my Caad10. I was out of riding and racing for almost 15yrs and this was my entry back to the sport. I couldn't be happier.


----------

